# electric supercharger



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

any comments on the Full On Speed electric supercharger bolt on? I'm looking at the FOS-35 For my z31 n/a. this is the only one that looks real here is a link to the site http://www.fullonspeed.com this guy is really serious about what he has created.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes i'm planning on a hefty alternator and a pair of extra batteries to push this beast if i get it still comes out cheaper than adding a turbo with all the piping and mods necessary to convert a N/A to T


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The fact that they rate their "superchargers" by number of cylinders and not engine size tells me they know absolutely nothing about engine performance.

The fact that they don't show any pictures of their "superchargers" tells me they don't really exist or they're trying to hide something.

No pictures of the product.
No pictures of products installed in a car.
No pictures of required upgrades needed to install.
No knowledge of properly sizing a product like this.

Add all that up, and I would never consider ordering a product from them.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

that is one of the funnest thing i have seen in a wile totally a scam


----------



## coolair14r (Apr 11, 2008)

*FullOnSpeed is a sham*

FullOnSpeed superchargers are a total sham. No address, no factory, no shop, no superchargers. Just a nice website.


----------



## bimmer4life2009 (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't waste your money on these. I was thinking about getting an electric supercharger too, but it looks like these things don't do crap. I was reading this _supercharger article_, and it looks like these things don't work at all


----------



## mikeps3speed (Oct 27, 2009)

bimmer4life2009 said:


> Don't waste your money on these. I was thinking about getting an electric supercharger too, but it looks like these things don't do crap. I was reading this _supercharger article_, and it looks like these things don't work at all


Hey, thanks alot. Very interesting article. I was thinking about a supercharger of ebay too


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol. seriously...
here, read this - its way more entertaining.
Electric turbo - Nissan Forums: Nissan Enthusiast Forum


----------

